# I hate jet lag



## rockbox (Jun 5, 2011)

As many of you know, I travel quite a bit and its really rough on my mind and body. Right now I'm in Prague, sitting in my hotel room at 4:30 in the morning local time posting on KFF and I have to go to work in about 4 hours. How sick is that?

BTW, Prague is obsolutely gorgeous and I'm not just talking about the women.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, and I bet you stay just long enough so that your body clock is jacked when you finally come home, too. Sorry, dude.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 6, 2011)

Worste is from east to west. 1 hour timediff = 1 day to aclimatice


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 6, 2011)

Dang, and I struggle with California to the east coast. Can't even imagine working after a US-Europe trip without a days rest.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 6, 2011)

My wife returned from a trip to Portugal at 9 pm, then had to photograph a 2 day horse show at 8 the next morning!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 6, 2011)

whoa. That's a rough amount of sleep deprivation.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 6, 2011)

She was too tired to have jet lag!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 6, 2011)

I find west to east much more difficult. From my parents house to my place in Honolulu usually takes me around 28 hours including everything. When I fly to HNL, I get here in the eving, collapse into bed and feel reasonable well after that. The other way, I get up at six am, work or pack during the day, leave at night - and I can't sleep on planes. By the time I arrive in Germany in the early morning 2 days later I have been up for 40+ hours and am supposed to stay up for the rest of the day to adjust. Talk about being cranky and over-tired... 

Stefan


----------

